# more tapepro bazooka problems



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I recently got my bazooka back from being repaired and today the small sprocket on the drive wheel fell off. Luckily I found it and put it back on but now I don't know how to put the chain back on. Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You mean the small sprocket the chains on?? Is it a left hand thread?? Im not familiar with tapepro zook but on a tt zook you could just hold down the brake pin out of the way then the main drive wheel can freewheel back or forwards, Just put the sprocket on the chain and wind it back on, Then let the brake pin onto the mainwheel teeth again if its like that?? Or deactived the brake some other way.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Take the small sprocket off, fit it in the chain, then screw the sprocket on. I can't understand how it came off. As you use the zooka it should tighten the sprocket not undo it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Take the small sprocket off, fit it in the chain, then screw the sprocket on. I can't understand how it came off. As you use the zooka it should tighten the sprocket not undo it.


Odd isn't it?? Stripped thread?? Someone didn't realise its a left hand thread and tried to crank it off but stripped it instead?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Odd isn't it?? Stripped thread?? Someone didn't realise its a left hand thread and tried to crank it off but stripped it instead?


Something does not add up. Tom knows his stuff, it does not sound like something that he would do.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

cazna said:


> You mean the small sprocket the chains on?? Is it a left hand thread?? Im not familiar with tapepro zook but on a tt zook you could just hold down the brake pin out of the way then the main drive wheel can freewheel back or forwards, Just put the sprocket on the chain and wind it back on, Then let the brake pin onto the mainwheel teeth again if its like that?? Or deactived the brake some other way.


Thanks cazna and gaza was an easy fix. I don't know what I would do without the guys on this forum.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Brendon, just let me know if you need any help or need something looked at.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

PS - you'd be very hard pressed to strip those threads, it's pretty tough material.


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

All good tom, thread is fine but can't for the life of me work out how the sprocket came off. Send me out a t shirt and all will be forgiven lol


----------

